# Convert TiVo HR10-250 to video streaming "server"



## StR0cK (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello, 

The "hack" im looking for wouldnt be used to bring in streams off the DT network at all, but record content I stream to it directly and as its recording, play the video simultaneously. 

I guess what I'm looking for is a way to record any content given it (not exclusively from DTV) and play it back via the way it already does (out HDMI to a TVor projector)

Aaaactually .... ....
Ideally, Since I have two of these boxes, I would first like to find a way to connect & install a USB 10/100 adapter so I can plug it into a network with internet access... then be able to establish a connection via the web to each box to send/receive content to & from each other over the net. Either that or just enable one box to stream local content to a webpage.


What i am looking to do is record video content from one location, send it over the internet to another location of ours across town, and broadcast it onto a screen from there. However, I need the DVR function to act as a buffer so i can start recording the initial live stream frist, and start playback of it about 30 to 40 minutes later (while its still recording the stream).

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated!
-matt


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

A Slingbox will do what you want, and be within board rules.


----------

